# Custom Turbo Install!!!



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey guys i was trying to get some info from everybody on this new idea we are going to attempt! My mechanic and i are going to try and custom make a turbo kit using a supra turbo out of a 86.5-92 supra.
If anyone has anysuggestions or helpful info please feel free to post.
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man, why dont you search please...use google...use anything. please.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

okay, well, we need a lot more info than just that....what are your plans for engine management, intercooler, turbo manifold, oil lines, etc?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

look at setups that work and are proven. that'll give you some ideas that point you in the right direction.


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

Well yeah ive searched around and researched it but if you have ever seen a turbo from a supra it is not the same as the t3/t4 that comes with a kit for an altima. the exhaust and intake outlets are in different spots. also the flange style on the the exhaust housing is different from the one of the fmax manifold. I was wondering if it were possible to make an adapter plate but then having to have gaskets to fit it would be a pain. First we were going to test the turbo setup to see if it would work using the stock supra intercooler and i havent really decided on fuel management yet but maybe you can give me some ideas!
Thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

so your mechanic should know how to clock a turbo.

seems like you've got a lot of learning to do. I suggest you start with a book.
Maximum Boost by Corky Bell


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

How do you clock a turbo?
just wondering!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ask your mechanic......if he's a mechanic, he should definitely know.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw I'm tellin you this for your protection. with your current knowledge level, you shouldn't be putting a turbo kit on your car yet. I suggest you spend a bit of time researching kits, how they work, what parts are necessary, fuel management, etc.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ANd why try and re-invent the wheel by usign a supra turbo? There are other turbo's that will be more cost effective to use in the long run because they will require you to do less fabrication work overall...


----------



## nissanjon97 (Dec 23, 2004)

please dont refer to me as knowing little about cars because since you dont know i have completely built my engine myself!
R.A.C.E. engineering pistons
crower rods
ferrera racing valves
JWT valve springs
JWT cam
Stillen Header
Race pipe
MSD
Hotshot Intake
Port & polish
HKS spark plugs
Vitek Wires
and after having done all of this myself i think i might know a little about cars!
I know how turbos work and everything else just for the simple fact i dont know how to clock a turbo makes me unknowledgeable?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanjon97 said:


> please dont refer to me as knowing little about cars because since you dont know i have completely built my engine myself!
> R.A.C.E. engineering pistons
> crower rods
> ferrera racing valves
> ...


Clocking a turbo is simply spinning the compressor and or turbine housing to aligne the turbo how you need it to sit. This normally involves modifying the wastegate bracket... 

My question still remains in that if you have built this motor to this extent why try and be thrifty on the turbo setup? Honestly there are MUCH better turbo's and IC's than the stock Supra parts. Lastly what compression ratio are you rinning with those new pistons?

Lastly I think Mike was referring to the fact that you are "green" when it comes to turbo's. I actually agree with him in that the best way to turbo your car is to put as much time and energy into learning abou turbo setups as you did in building your motor...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Supra's CT-26 turbo will run out of air rather quickly with what you have done to your KA24 engine. It is a good old turbo as long it has been rebuilt and could be used effectively with upgrades done by a good turbo rebuilder. You might be able to get the plate to mount it to the custom manifold from the same place. 

Troy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nissanjon97 said:


> the simple fact i dont know how to clock a turbo makes me unknowledgeable?



knowledge isn't just "doing" things or being "experienced" in things....

knowledge is knowing where/how to find the answers yourself.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I say just start with a new fresh setup of your choice, dont just use the supra turbo and IC just cause your mechanic has it layin around. Make a plan and get a setup that you know works well and suits your goals. No point in getting old stuff wasting time modifying it when you can get something you know works without the need to mess with it. Theres about 100 other things you gotta worry about other then how to fit a ct26 on your ka(ie fuel management).


----------

